# رشوش الابيض عطورات مركزه مخلوطه مع ماء الورد ويستخدم في شراشف الصلاه وتعطير البيت



## مسوقة26 (1 مايو 2012)

معمول دوسري​​



**ملكـــــــــــــــــــي فـــــــاخــــر**
درجة أولى 100%100 مميز رااائحته محتوي على العوود الطيب الرائحة الغالي​​


جديييييد وعلى الشرط اذا ماعجبك يرجع لك مبلغك كامل ولا ينقص منه ريال واحد بس ترجع العلبه ماينقص منها الا حبه العينه اللي جربتيها فقط​​

والكـل رح يسألك عن تميز رائحة منزلك
عطر البيت وضيوفك ولزواجك ومناسباتك كلها والعيد​​


وأتمنى كل شخص ياخذ ياليت يعطينا رأيه لأنه يهمنا​​

الصور من تصويري عشان تعرفون حجم العلبه هذي العلبة اللي بتجيك لو طلبت وهذي تملأ علبة التانج القزاز بالتمام​​




سعر العلبة 200 ريال​​

والعينة 5 حبات ب10 ريال​​

والعلبة الصغيره فيها 15 حبه ب25 ريال 
============
السوبر



( البخور الســــوبــر الخاص ) هذا خاص جدا جدا للاهداءات للوالدتك و قريباتك وللغالين والعزيزين عليك مرررررررره وللعرايس خاصه خاصه انصحكم لايفوتكم ومن جربته بتدعي لي وشي يبيض الوجه اذا اهديتيه ماتندمين عليه ابدا ولونه اشقر واغلبة عوده اصليه 
الكبيره ب500
الصغيره نفس اللي بالصوره ب80​​



رشوش دوسري​​

وكذلك عندنا انواع من مرشات وبخورالدواسر
للبيت والمفارش واللى تخلى ريحة بيتك وفرشك تعبق برائحة*((( الرشوش الدوسري)))*
شغل بيت وروعه ومع البخورتبقى لمدة طويله وجربي في الفرش او المفارش [COLOR=#a000e]او​ شراشف الصلاة كلما ارتديتِ شرشف الصلاة شميتِ الرائحه الشذيه[/COLOR]​

الرائحه جميله جميله جدا جدا
&&&و للزبونه الحق في استرجاع قيمة المرش كامله اذا لم يعجبها &&&
هذا أهم شرط للي مايعجبها​​

واجعلي منزلك وغرفة نومك وملابسك وملابس زوجك واولادك حديقة من الروائح العطره والمميزة ..​​









هذا الرشوش الابيض عطورات مركزه مخلوطه مع ماء الورد ويستخدم في شراشف الصلاه وتعطير البيت ورائحته قوووويه وفي الملابس أروع جربو وسعره 80 ريال​​




## طريقة التوصيل على المشتري##
من وادي الدواسر
الشحن (جده....الرياض...خميس مشيط) ب 15ريال
وباقي المدن والمناطق ب 25 الى 45ريال
على مكتب زاجل او رحلة الوادي​​

ويكون دفع رسوم الشحن للمكتب عند استلام الطلب منه
..................................​​

نتمنى من اللي جربوا واشتروا يضعون بصمتهم لنا شاكرين ومقدرين تعاونهم
رايكم يهمنا​​


يستغرق من الوقت يومين الى 4ايام
......................................​​

التحويل عن طريق بنك الراجحي
:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::​​

التوصيل شتى انحااااءالمملكه ودول الخليج​​

لتواصل برسائل او واتس اب
ابــو نورة
0535520907​​


----------

